
Coronavirus could attack T lymphocytes like HIV [pdf] - merqurio
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41423-020-0424-9.pdf
======
makach
Pierre Little, in reply:"Look, it’s really quite simple. Does the cov2 genome
have HIV inclusions on the s protein or not? If it does, the theory of
immunosuppression from Cov2 has plausibility, thereby motivating other teams
worldwide to study T and B cell impacts."

Alexander Dent, in reply: "It doesn't have HIV inclusions. That's
disinformation. I checked the sequence alignment myself."

thread:
[https://twitter.com/CurlyJungleJake/status/12488112666357514...](https://twitter.com/CurlyJungleJake/status/1248811266635751424?s=20)

~~~
lawlessone
>theory of immunosuppression from Cov2

A lot of the people it kills seem to be getting attacked by their own immune
system though, can both these things happen at the same time?

------
elie_CH
>These results suggest that SARS-CoV-2 may enter MT-2 cells at 6 h post
infection, but does not replicate, and then the viral RNA degrade.

So it infects the cells but it's a dead end for the virus.

====

I can't believe the journal published the article with that clickbait title,
without mentioning that it's non-productive infection. I was about to dig up
the transcriptomics paper (cited by this paper) and the pre-print about the
virus decimating the spleen/lymphoid organs which show that T cells aren't
infected (I guess they are technically infected, but not in the way most
people think).

(Quick CP from Reddit)

~~~
jonplackett
If it does not replicate, does that mean it doesn't harm the cell it enters?

~~~
djmips
I also wondered that. Even if it doesn't replicate inside a T lymphocyte could
it damage it thereby weakening the immune response as a side effect?

~~~
jonplackett
To a complete layperson (myself) it seems that anything entering a cell it's
not supposed to isn't going to help that cell out much. I would appreciate
some expert commentary though if anyone has some!

------
Wimpzilla
Nature publisher group is corrupted as many other main publication journals.

Don't bother, instead check the publishing researching team and their
credentials to evaluate the authenticity of the claims.

I would also not trust any materials Chinese publishing teams provide.

Also pointing out, as today, 80% of the result published online are not
reproducible solely following the "material and methods" section of the paper.

So yeah, welcome to biological sciences!!

"Repost since flagged for no reason, i'm a god damn biologist for the god
sake"

------
etiam
The data is of interest, but the editorializing is a bit heavy-handed.

"SARS-CoV-2 infects T lymphocytes" would do if one feels a need to shorten the
title.

------
nickthemagicman
I found in the news media anything with the words 'could' or 'may' in it is
sensational and typically turns out to be false.

------
MrCallicles
It's not like HIV at all...

